# Old Sea Chart event on Pokemon Emerald



## Jahhhhhh (Dec 21, 2017)

hi! anyone here who knows how to properly activate the Old Sea Chart Event on a Japanese Pokemon Emerald without using a gameshark or action replay? 

I have a ds lite and an R4 which can be used extract the save file  but, where do I go from there?  I've read that you can't  just inject the items and expect the event to trigger.  

thanks!


----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 22, 2017)

Why not load your savegame in an emulator and use the Gameshark/AR codes there, then save and re-import the SAV to your cart?

Anyways, yes - you can't just hack in the item as the game also needs a separate flag to be set internally but AFAIK you could import the event data via PKHeX or other save editors (Gen III Mystery Gift tool).


----------



## ThoD (Dec 22, 2017)

Actually all you need is to get the event item, so even loading the save on a ROMhack where you can pick it up from the ground, then importing back in the game you have will work. However, the event triggers ONLY if you visit one of the ports (either Lilycove's of Slateport's, can't remember which one), but won't work on the other 2 ports. Gen 3 didn't really have event flags for whether the event can be triggered, only a flag for whether it was completed or not.

EDIT: Just checked, Lilycove's port, you just need the item in the bag but it has to be picked up to work 100%, injecting may not work...


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 23, 2017)

You can use PHhex to set the flags so you can reach the event only islands.


----------



## Jahhhhhh (Dec 24, 2017)

thanks guys! I will report soon if it's successful  and Happy Holidays!! 


edit:There is a super easy method here https://projectpokemon.org/home/for...-e-trainer-cards-and-e-berry-editor-and-more/.  Thanks to for the tip, *zeropain  *


----------

